# Wo werden RM-Bikes denn nun wirklich geschweißt???



## techstar (20. Juni 2004)

hi phil!

war schon öfter streitfrage hier im forum.
schweißt rocky mountain seine rahmen selbst, also im werk in canada oder lassen sie dies - wie viele andere hersteller - in fernost erledigen?
es sagt zwar nicht unbedingt etwas über die qualität aus, aber ich würde es einfach gerne sicher wissen.

Hier ein auszug von der rocky mountain homepage:


> ...Unsere gesamte Firma befindet sich untern einem Dach. Unser Versprechen: Qualität Wir entwerfen, entwickeln und fertigen unsere Bikes an einem Ort. ...



gruß
andi
(der mit seinem flow04 sehr zufrieden ist!   )


----------



## krankedbiker (20. Juni 2004)

Die Selbe Frage hab ich auch schonmal an BikeAction gestellt. Die haben gesagt das Die billigen Rahmen wie zb: Flow und Grind in Taiwan geschweißt und dann nach BC zum lackieren geschickt werden. 

Also nur die wirklich teuren Rahmen sind Handmade in Canada

Cannondale, Kona und Specialized lassen auch in Taiwan bauen


Gruss Dennis (der mit seinem Flow04 auch sehr zufrieden ist  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Techstar, hallo krankedbiker,

bis auf die FLOW Modelle werden sämtliche Rahmen der in Deutschland erhältlichen Modellpalette von ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES komplett von Hand in unserem Werk in Vancouver, BC, Canada, gefertigt.

p.s. Auch ich bin mit meinem FLOW 2003 vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Mr.Fork (22. Juni 2004)

krankedbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Die Selbe Frage hab ich auch schonmal an BikeAction gestellt. Die haben gesagt das Die billigen Rahmen wie zb: Flow und Grind in Taiwan geschweißt und dann nach BC zum lackieren geschickt werden.
> 
> Also nur die wirklich teuren Rahmen sind Handmade in Canada
> 
> ...




FALSCH! CANNONDALE läßt nicht in Taiwan schweissen!!!


----------



## dogugsch (23. Juni 2004)

spedersen schrieb:
			
		

> FALSCH! CANNONDALE läßt nicht in Taiwan schweissen!!!



RICHTIG !

...die taiwanesen schweißen genauer !


----------



## krankedbiker (23. Juni 2004)

> FALSCH!CANNONDALE läßt  nicht in Taiwan schweissen!!!



doch, machen die wohl! auch wenn du selber Cannonmdale fährst und dir das nicht gefällt. Das wurde scho öffters im Forum diskutiert und einige haben sich dann schlau gemacht.


----------

